# Biscuit joints on table top



## kapry13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, hoping I could get some input on an project I'm doing. I am making
A coffee table out of reclaimed walnut using different size lumber. The top is 5/4", the sides are 1-1/2" and the bottom or shelf is 3/4". It is a box with openings on the sides, the general dimension is 48x18x20. The lumber is varying sizes, no more than 9" wide so I have to joint pieces to make the size work. I am using a #10 biscuit joiner and going to clamp with carpenter glue to get the seams to get as tight as possible. On the shelfs I am using 6-7 biscuits and on the thicker side posts I am using 4. Is there something else I should consider to make the surfaces as strong as possible? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would get more strength from running a full spline than using biscuits. Biscuits would help but a well fitted joint is most important. This time of year make sure the wood and glue doesn't drop below 55 degrees. Wood glue turns to powder in cold weather making it useless.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kapry13 said:


> Hi, hoping I could get some input on an project I'm doing. I am making
> A coffee table out of reclaimed walnut using different size lumber. The top is 5/4", the sides are 1-1/2" and the bottom or shelf is 3/4". It is a box with openings on the sides, the general dimension is 48x18x20. The lumber is varying sizes, no more than 9" wide so I have to joint pieces to make the size work. I am using a #10 biscuit joiner and going to clamp with carpenter glue to get the seams to get as tight as possible. On the shelfs I am using 6-7 biscuits and on the thicker side posts I am using 4. Is there something else I should consider to make the surfaces as strong as possible? Thanks


Forget the biscuits. Just have nice square well fitted edges and glue and clamp. Biscuits don't add strength or insure alignment... use cauls for alignment.









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

kapry13 said:


> " clamp with carpenter glue to get the seams to get as tight as possible."
> 
> 
> When you are trying to get the seams tight do not over tighten. Over tightening can squeeze out too much glue, thereby weakening the joint.
> ...


----------



## kapry13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your input, I see what you mean about the biscuits not aligning especially with old wood. I guess I m a little concerned that two 48" long boards would need additional strength other than wood glue at the seams. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Biscuits will add a little strength to the joint. There not big enough to make a huge difference but it's better than just a butt joint.


----------

